# Creamed honey temperature



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

If honey does not cream, is the culprit more likely to be temperatures that are too cold or too warm? My first batch, at 57 degrees, was fine. The second batch, from the same starter, remains clear after several weeks. I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Depending on the honey you use and it's nectar source, it may take a number of weeks to crystalize. I have had it take 4 weeks sometimes. You could always try using more starter. What ratio of starter to honey are you using?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

My creamed honey isn't clear any time after I mix in the starter. I have never used the powdered starter, just existing creamed honey. I made some last Saturday morning and by Sunday night is was already pretty stiff. One lb creamed honey to 10 pounds of liquid honey.

When I mixed it at a temperature in the 80's it took longer to set up. I started a thread about this last spring to see what temperature people mixed their creamed honey. I had had problems with air bubbles when it was cooler. I got responses from the 80's to the 60's. I now mix mine with the temperature of both the liquid and starter in the mid 60's. 

I always make my creamed honey in the fall or spring since our outside temperature right now ranges from 50-65 degrees. Perfect for the back porch.


----------



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

Thanks for your reply. I've been using 1 to 10 ratio of starter to honey. I'm puzzled because this worked the first time, with the same starter.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Was your starter a pound of creamed honey? What temperature did you combine them at and what temperature did you store them at? Obviously the goal to make good creamed honey is to get it to set up fast. The only time mine took a few weeks was when I stored it at about room temperature after mixing. 

I just checked the stuff that I made on Sunday and I can hold the open container sideways and it just slowly starts to bulge. Normally mine is set between 5-10 days.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Another point about the batch that didn't set up for a few weeks. I had found a recipe that said that I should heat the liquid honey and when the temperature got below 90 to mix in the starter. I mixed it at about 85 degrees and stored it at about 70 degrees. It never really set up well. I think the starter started to melt in the warm honey.

Now I mix with the temps in the 60's and have always had good luck. I think that Dyce had it right with his method.


----------

